#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-08
<airurando> good morning
<slashtom> good morning
<airurando> hi slashtom
<airurando> well done on getting the ball rolling on UHD again.
<slashtom> no problem, i was chatting with ebel about it the other day
<slashtom> i do think that we need to try something different, will raise it at the geeknic and see what people think
<slashtom> thinking maybe first saturday in september, if that suits
<airurando> first Saturday in September?
<airurando> no way
<airurando> global Jam
<slashtom> oh, i didn't have that in my schedule
<airurando> maybe the second Saturday in September
<airurando> aye nothing concrete yet
<slashtom> second saturday is the coderetreat that tdr112 mentioned
<slashtom> myself and ebel are booked on it
<airurando> third?
<slashtom> third saturday my mum is visiting
<airurando> lol
<slashtom> and on the forth weekend there is a beer festival at the RDS
<slashtom> :P
<airurando> october it is so!
<airurando> first
<airurando> ?
<slashtom> what's happening at the global jam?
<airurando> still a bit up in the air
<airurando> infoturtle is trying to org Limerick again
<airurando> tdr112 has hopefully asked TOG again.
<airurando> haven't heard back from either yet
<airurando> we also have an expression of interest from a 091labs guy in Galway
<airurando> nothing concrete
<airurando> he is looking into it to see if the interest is there
<airurando> fingers crossed
<slashtom> i cannot have been paying attention, otherwise it would have been on my schedule
<slashtom> just as well we have nothing planned
<airurando> glad you'll be there
<airurando> Geeknic up on the website
<airurando> http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/node/152
<airurando> and on the LoCo Dir
<airurando> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1135/detail/
<airurando> I do hope the weather picks up for it!
<moylan> wouldn't be an irish picnic without the challenge of drinking a cup of something faster than the rain can fill it! :-)
<airurando> indeed moylan
<airurando> and finally its now gone out to the mailing list
<airurando> Phew.....
<airurando> until I looked into this I didn't realise we held the second geeknic ever.
<tdr112> evening
<airurando> how do tdr112
<airurando> how are things with you?
<tdr112> been busy , too much stuff on
<airurando> I know that feeling all too well
<airurando> did you get a chance to ask TOG about UGJ?
<tdr112> i talked to a few about it
<airurando> were they OK with it?
<tdr112> the idea is fun , it should be ok
<tdr112> i will confirm it this week
<airurando> cool, only if you get a chance.
<airurando> are you going to the Geeknic?
<tdr112> i dont know yet ,i might be working
<infoturtle> hye guys, I know it's a bit late but is anyone on here? looking for some help on how to start doing some bug solving
<moylan> probably not the best person to ask but go ahead.
<infoturtle> I just wanted to know how to go about it, I know nothing about where to start other than the list of bugs on launchpad launch pad. You know any sites that can help me get going?
<infoturtle> *meant to delete that second launchpad
<moylan> ah then definitely not the person to ask.  i keep wanting to go to the ugj but never end up making it.
<infoturtle> ok cool, not to worry. The whole thing just seems so vast to me. Maybe I'll find someone else
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-09
<czajkowski> Aloha
<slashtom> good afternoon
<slashtom> how's the war?
<czajkowski> ntb
<czajkowski> noisey night though
<ebel> England Prevails!
<czajkowski> indeed
<ebel> Strength through Unity!
<ebel> Verily.
<tdr112> ebel: sounds like a right little rioter
<ebel> Out of the bars! Into the Streets!
<slashtom> Unity through Faith
<ebel> czajkowski: get yourself a telly?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> it stopped about 10 mins from the apartment
<czajkowski> shops and local business closed up around 7 last night
<czajkowski> so getting food last night was interesting
<ebel> hehe
<czajkowski> jon got nandos and I got other foods in the house
<czajkowski> but tesco closed damn early as did iceland
<czajkowski> take aways weren't really working
<ebel> Time to stock up on food.
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> have job interview thursday
<czajkowski> pending no riots!
<ebel> Good luck!
<czajkowski> ty
<airurando> crikey who knows Kenneth O' Brien? He is one of the Linux Foundation Linux training scholarship winners!
<airurando> only five picked out of 200 applicants
<airurando> http://www.linux.com/news/galleries/linux-foundation-scholarship-winners-the-future-of-linux/kenneth-obrien-ireland
<airurando> well done him!!
<tdr112> he did the http://www.opensourceireland.org site , he talked at one of the ossbarcamp
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> he did indeed
<airurando> wasn't it chris duffin who talked about osi?
<tdr112> him too
<tdr112> there was a few of them mostly from ucd i thing
<tdr112> think
<airurando> I know the name ken o'brien. I'm just trying to place him.
<airurando> fair play to him anyway.
<tdr112> well done to him
<ricky108> hi
<ricky108> can someone help me
<ricky108> which irc server is the best place to chat with people in Ireland
<moylan> most of the chatrooms on irc that i use are on irc.freenode.net
<ricky108> ok
<ricky108> I live in Limerick
<ricky108> how to chat with people from there
<czajkowski> ricky108: hiya
<ricky108> hi
<ricky108> whats up?
<czajkowski> not much
<czajkowski> ricky108: where are you in limerick
<ricky108> in dorradoyle
<ricky108> you?
<ricky108> sorry first time chatting here
<ricky108> this is the best place to chat with limerick people?
<czajkowski> ricky108: sometimes
<czajkowski> we;re kinda spread all over
<czajkowski> come september more people from limerick are around
<czajkowski> with the colleges back
<ricky108> usually which one is the best for irelad
<ricky108> i see so you are studying in University of Limerick
<czajkowski> no I di a long time ago
<czajkowski> ubuntu-ie is for ireland
<ricky108> ok
<ricky108> then
<czajkowski> ricky108: we've got details of our events on ubuntu-ie.org
<ricky108> oh ok
<czajkowski> so there will hopefully be an event next september in lmerick
<ricky108> what kind of events you organise
<czajkowski> ricky108: so in september we're going to have global jam
<czajkowski> where we work on bugs and areas
<ricky108> bugs??
<ricky108> bacteria??
<czajkowski> ubuntu bugs
<czajkowski> things that are broken
<ricky108> what is ubunt?
<ricky108> ubuntu?
<czajkowski> ok why are you here???
<ricky108> i just wanted to chat
<ricky108> and i googled it
<ricky108> and i came here
<ricky108> simple
<ricky108> sorry for being stupid
<czajkowski> ubuntu is an operating system
<moylan> he's gone
<czajkowski> fecking trolls
<moylan> not a troll methinks.  just a kid
<czajkowski> moylan: to see bugs you can work on
<czajkowski> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<czajkowski> you can look at things and areas
<moylan> that's a lot of bugs.  now to see if i can make any of them happen locally...
<daxroc> czajkowski: stalker eh ;)
<czajkowski> ya long story
<czajkowski> moylan: also folks in #ubuntu-bugs help
<daxroc> for real , thought you were joking
<czajkowski> I wish
<daxroc> was stalking moylan too and #ubuntu-bugs wow ... Damn wish I had time to stalk someone
<daxroc> How's the job hunting going ?
<czajkowski> slow
<czajkowski> but better thna at home for me
<czajkowski> :/
<daxroc> Know it's slow here. glad I have a job but need more money too
<daxroc> I'm working twice as hard for < half what I should be getting.
<daxroc> ahwell great expierience here tho so not a total loss
<daxroc> Best of luck with the hunting. Have a good one
<czajkowski> thanks
<daxroc> may get some garlic for that stalker just incase eh !
<czajkowski> http://laughingsquid.com/beard-measuring-t-shirt/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+laughingsquid+%28Laughing+Squid%29
<infoturtle> that picture makes me want that t-shirt and an epic beard
<czajkowski> infoturtle: did you see the link I posted re bugs
<czajkowski> or you can join the bug squad in ubuntu-bugs
<infoturtle> I'm in the room but must have come in after your link
<infoturtle> #ubuntu-bugs I mean
<czajkowski> infoturtle: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<infoturtle> cheers, I was just flicking through those trying to find something easy to start on. Also doing some C but just started on it
<daxroc> wow best wifi ap name ever .. c:\virus.exe
<daxroc> FreeBSD rocks damn it
<infoturtle> Would anyone have any intrest in working on a bug in a group, for those who haven't done it before, before the UGJ?
<czajkowski> infoturtle: could do
<czajkowski> just not today
<czajkowski> infoturtle: if you ask or join the bug squad they'll help you
<czajkowski> infoturtle: or maybe fagan would hel
<czajkowski> help
<infoturtle> I'd ask there but I have the fear of looking stupid. Any day would be great at all (unless I'm moving) and I'd be thankful for it.
<infoturtle> If anyone would be willing to help and join to see how it's done it would be great
<infoturtle> I just have no idea how to tackle the code
<czajkowski> infoturtle: it;s busier during the day
<czajkowski> moylan: would you be up for it also
<infoturtle> That's great czajkowski, thanks, I'll keep an eye on the room in the mean time and when you/anyone can string some time together I'll be here :D
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-10
<infoturtle> Anyone ever try to sign the CoC under Kubuntu? I don't seem to have the "Passwords and Encryption Keys" menu option
<czajkowski> infoturtle: sorry don't run kubuntu
<czajkowski> have you asked in the kubuntu channel
<infoturtle> Wouldn't say too mant do
<infoturtle> Said I'd ask the local team first
<czajkowski> I only know of 1 person in the -ie team who uses it
<czajkowski> and he is rarely online
<czajkowski> sorry
<czajkowski> .c
<infoturtle> yar tis fine, just trying to get most of the basic things done today for my launchpad account, I'm sure I'll find a way to sort it
<czajkowski> infoturtle: join #ubuntu-locoteams for a momen
<czajkowski> *moment
<czajkowski> infoturtle: ?
<infoturtle> sorry, writing back to milklabs about UBJ, joining now
<ebel> I think you can do the gpg signing on command line
<infoturtle> cheers ebel, I got pointed to kpgp and just reading the --help about it now
<ebel> cool
<tdr112> i did it via the command line
<czajkowski> tdr112: good so how goes your application eh :)
<czajkowski> tdr112: you can't ignore me for ever :)
<tdr112> czajkowski: must get back to that
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-11
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-12
<tdr112> morning
<tdr112> can you downgrade
<slashtom> so....
<slashtom> what happens when if rains on sunday?
<ebel> we grumble about the weather like normal irish people
 * slashtom stands under ebel's umbrella
<ebel> (Note to self: bring umbrella on sunday)
<tdr112> slashtom: there is a place where you can take cover
<slashtom> aye, next to ebel
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-13
<airurando> evening
<airurando> anyone about to help me with a SMTP issue?
<airurando> moylan?
<moylan> hi
<moylan> airurando: looking for me?
<airurando> ho moylan
<airurando> sorry for delay
<airurando> watching match
<moylan> no worries
<moylan> sort smtp prob?
<airurando> wondering if you can help with this small issue.
<airurando> not yet
<airurando> at sisters house
<airurando> yes the one whos data I lost
<airurando> using thunderbird for her mail
<airurando> all fine incoming
<moylan> thunderbird... shudders!
<moylan> gmail?
<airurando> however error message appears with outgoing
<airurando> no eircom.net
<moylan> what's the error?
<airurando> funny thing is
<airurando> The settings when connected through eircom router or e-mobile anddroid all runs smoothly
<moylan> if you want to finish watching match i can wait
<airurando> no no its fine
<airurando> she connects through perlico
<airurando> I'll bring up the error message again
<airurando> here it is
<airurando> An error occurred while sending mail. The mail server responded:  5.1.1 <airurando@eircom.net> Blacklisted by Spamhaus: http://www.spamhaus.org/query/bl?109.76.116.109";. Please check the message recipient airurando@eircom.net and try again.
<airurando> I've looked into spamhaus.org
<moylan> i think it's recognising that the system was infected and sending spam.  and this block still applies.
<airurando> http://www.spamhaus.org/pbl/query/PBL337174
<airurando> well this system is no longer infected as I'ts the one I wiped and installed ubuntu 10.10 on
<moylan> and you have turned on smtp authentication?
<airurando> any idea what I can do here to get around this
<airurando> again it does not happen when connected through an eircom internet connection or e-mobile
<moylan> i found that toggling ssl either/or ssh in the smtp settings would make the server happy.
<airurando> I'll give it a go
<airurando> SMTP authentication does seem to be the issue
<moylan> this is why i use gmail.  less eircom silliness.
<airurando> yeah but she so likes her username (very nostalgic reason) and its not available on gmail
<moylan> ah but you can set up gmail to spoof the eircom account
<airurando> I switched connection security under outgoing server to SSL/TLS and I believe it has just timed out
<moylan> just firing up thunderbird. first time in a year or 2...
<airurando> star bar
<airurando> I reckon I've tried all combinations under the security and authentication section of the outgoing server to no avail :(
<airurando> would this be a support call to perlico as the issue does not exist through eircom in my house and my emobile HTC desire here?
<moylan> still struggling with crappy thunderbird.  insists on using crappy imap. bear with me.
<airurando> no prob
<airurando> thanks again moylan
<moonpie> airurando: http://support.eircom.net/SRVS/CGI-BIN/WEBCGI.EXE/&/?St=81&E=0000000000298794717&K=5939&Sxi=3&Case=obj(6708)
<moonpie> *Note: If you are NOT using an eircom net connection, you MUST use your internet provider's own SMTP server OR eircom webmail.
<moonpie> Seems you'll have to use Perlico's SMTP
<moonpie> from a perlico connection
<moylan> they should have given you smtp information.  or it may be available on their site.
<airurando> moonpie moylan thanks so much
<airurando> I'll work on that
 * airurando will ask sister and trawl the net
<moylan> if all else fails spoofing will send the mail
<airurando> success
<moylan> huzzah!
<airurando> thanks moonpie and moylan
<airurando> the answer was switching the outgoing server to mail.vodafone.ie
<airurando> got that from http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=60669050
<airurando> I am happy out
<airurando> this was a legacy issue from my sisters MS win days so I knew I wasn't ubuntu related
<airurando> the fact that it has been resolved on Ubuntu through you guys only goes to strengten my sisters resolve to keep on trucking with ubuntu
<airurando> 4 teenage kids in the house and only one is complaining thus far
<airurando> a month into the switch
<airurando> now must switch accounts and try to get a few CDs digitised and put on my nieces ipod nano
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-14
<tdr112> what.time is it.on today
<airurando> tdr112: 1pm to 3 pm ish
<airurando> local time off course.....
 * airurando might be a bit late
<airurando> just returned home from the south within the last few minutes
<airurando> need to get myself organised and then hit the road from here.
<airurando> Tipp supporters on the LUAS might delay me.
<airurando> I hope the red cow luas car park isn't fill by the time I get there!!
<airurando> why is loco.ubuntu.com so very slow?
<tdr112> evening
<ebel> hello
<Pendulum> hi
<daxroc> Evening
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-11
<AlanBell> hello
<zmoylan> hi
<AlanBell> Ireland I am in you:-)
<zmoylan> dublin, ireland
<AlanBell> spanish point co clare
<delcoyote> punto espanol
 * zmoylan wonders how if the name spanish point is related to the armada
<AlanBell> it is
<AlanBell> the Spanish turned up here and the locals slaughtered them all
<zmoylan> easiest way to get their loot i suppose
<AlanBell> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spanish_Point#section_1
<AlanBell> wikipedia article is a bit tamer than I heard
<zmoylan> sounds like they were executed by the 'authorities' rather than the locals
<AlanBell> yeah, I think the story may have been improved in the telling
<zmoylan> a smidge of alcohol may have been involved :-)
<AlanBell> I think one or two adult beverages may have been consumed ;-)
#ubuntu-ie 2014-08-04
<zmoylan-pi>  !weather dublin
<crystal> 14 C
<zmoylan-pi> wrong channel :-)
#ubuntu-ie 2014-08-05
<hugh_> morning...
<zmoylan-pi> hi
<hugh_> no news with you back to work or holiday time...
<hugh_> busy out?
 * zmoylan-pi hasn't poked nose out door yet
<ronin472> can't seem to get my netbook working... won't boot up for me...
<zmoylan-pi> lights, booting noises?
<ronin472> Nice morning here in the west anyway..
<ronin472> ya i can get to the grub alright but then nothing...
<ronin472> I'd say I have to overwrite the MBR...
<zmoylan-pi> try a live distro seems to be the next step
<ronin472> knoppix?
<ronin472> puppy..
<zmoylan-pi> quite a selection these days, i prefer xubuntu myself
<ronin472> ya i'll get that so...
<zmoylan-pi> will at least show the hardware is working.
<ronin472> whats Xubuntu? never heard of it?
<ronin472> ya...
<zmoylan-pi> ubuntu without unity.  xfce window manager so less resource hungry
<ronin472> i'll get on that thanks zmylan-pi
<ronin472> very good.. you running a rasberry pi?
<zmoylan-pi> fingers crossed it gives you an answer
<zmoylan-pi> i *love* my pi
<ronin472> Thats the other problem I have one too and i cant dd it...
<zmoylan-pi> i have it running beside wifi ap.  i connect to it via ssh and run irssi for irc and newsbeuter for rss
<zmoylan-pi> in tmux
<ronin472> Niiice... thats cool man...
<ronin472> I want to run mine as a server for wimax If I could get the yoke working..
<zmoylan-pi> problems with it?
<ronin472> Get a solar panal for power...
<ronin472> ya id wont boot..
<ronin472> *it..
<zmoylan-pi> yeah, i do want to run it from solar.  for maximum smugness :-)
<ronin472> red light...
<zmoylan-pi> red light is power, led next to it is sd card access
<ronin472> ya well i kind of need somthing... ha ha.
<zmoylan-pi> then 2 for network
<zmoylan-pi> could be the sd card is not happy, try a different sd card would be my advice
<ronin472> ya i looked up the docs alright. but..
<ronin472> o right what would you recommend?
<ronin472> manufactuarer...
<zmoylan-pi> i cheated and got a maplins pi starter kit and all the bits and bobs were guaranteed to be cushty
<ronin472> flip you I shoud have done that. I got mine on farnell...
<zmoylan-pi> there are 1-2 cheap brands that some people complain about.  just beg borrow another card and give it a whack
<ronin472> I'm in the sticks now here though...
<zmoylan-pi> mind i paid €99 and 2 weeks later it was €80 as they dumped old stock as b+ came out :-)
<ronin472> good on you...
<ronin472> would it be good to goto maplins this week?
<ronin472> any sales on in limerick or galway?
<zmoylan-pi> then i spent 3 days trying to get a monitor that would attach to it.  i have no hdmi monitors.  in end i got ancient multi mode screen connected via scart :-)
<ronin472> good man thats the stuff...
<ronin472> hack it together...
<zmoylan-pi> then once it was booted, connect to network and install vnc
<zmoylan-pi> now it just sits there happily doing irc and rss using about 100mb of ram barely ticking over
<ronin472> I'm thinking of making my own board. Half arduino and half proto-type board based on the 8051 architecture...
<zmoylan-pi> oooooh
<ronin472> I'm an electronics wiz.. so..
<ronin472> would you be interested?
<zmoylan-pi> i'm hoping for a beefier pi or maybe a hummingbird and use it as primary computer
<ronin472> ya i hear you can get NEC computers now for 150€...
<ronin472> there soposed to be pretty good...
<zmoylan-pi> getting cheap computers is easier but i love the idea of using a computer that can be run from solar, in ireland
<zmoylan-pi> i'm cheap that way :-)
<ronin472> ya same as...
<ronin472> technicly you would'nt need any screen either...
<zmoylan-pi> in 90s i used psion pda as my main computer.  one of the happiest moments was been online via battery powered modem and their been a powercut and merely switching on backlight and continuing :-)
<ronin472> Cool man love it... I'll see you later..
<zmoylan-pi>  cya
#ubuntu-ie 2016-08-12
<larryone> that feel when    `systemctl disable apt-daily.timer`   doesn't disable the feckin thing
#ubuntu-ie 2016-08-13
<winsen> does anyone know what is the command line to know how many network manager I had and how much are enable such as, NM, wicd.. in order to avoid the conflict between them?
